# New UKC Rally Title



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you. He is a handsome boy and I am sure he will catch enough points for adding Ch to the front of his name before too long.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

It's never easy, but outside is just that little bit harder!! Well Done!!


----------

